# Port St Joe Saturday



## Flyman79 (Jul 1, 2014)

I'm heading down to port st Joe first thing tomorrow morning.. Renting a pontoon boat and gonna fly fish the Bay Area..

Any advice or reports appreciated..

Thanks,

Neil..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

I wanna go!

You didn't say what species you will be targeting, but lots of possibilities exist. If you want specks, I would work the grassbeds near Presnell's on the East side of the bay. Reds, I would wait for high tide and work the flats on the south end, looking for a "push" or sight-fishing individual fish.
If you see rays cruising, always give them a cast or two. All kinds of stuff following them. You might get lucky and find a "freak show" in the middle of the bay. Everything from tarpon and sharks to spanish and even kings.

Whatever you decide, you're gonna have a good time.


----------



## wtbfishin' (Jul 31, 2016)

Boddup makes it sound good! make sure to report!


----------



## Flyman79 (Jul 1, 2014)

Thank you! Unfortunately landed up only having about 15 mins fishing time.. But looks great.. Lots of grassy flats and nobody around. Then later cut my foot on rocks! Back in Seagrove and last fishing trip tomorrow before heading home.. Going over to okalossa island to fish the bay.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wtbfishin' (Jul 31, 2016)

watch that damn cut close! Brackish water cuts this time of year can be dangerous!


----------

